# using onstar's GPS in android over bluetooth



## abhirkmv (Oct 31, 2012)

The main reason why our phone uses so much battery while running googe navigation is because of it's GPS. My phone's battery drains out even when plugged into the power putlet
Is it possible an android phone to use GPS that is installed on the car as a part of onstar, so that the phone's GPS can be turned off?


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Actually, I don't think the GPS pulls all that much power, what is likely killing your power is Google Nav constantly using your data connection for updates. 4G, in particular, is a huge power draw. When my phone is on WiFi instead of 4G, the battery lasts much, much longer.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That and our huge screens lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Android GPS doesn't pull that much power. The constant over the air map updates and redisplays are your power hogs. Are you actually plugging your phone into the power outlet or into the USB port of the Cruze. The Cruze's USB port is known to be a weak source of power. The power outlet provides more than enough power to run Google Nav w/"satellite view maps", the on-board music player, and drive the BlueTooth A2DP interface I added to my 2012 ECO MT.


----------

